# Tv como osciloscopio



## yonyelectron

hola. Alguen me puede ayudar sobre como modificar  un tv de 12" b/n,  para poder utilizarlo como un osciloscopio. Si tienen un diagrama  quisiera que me manden.
Gracias


----------



## Elvic

Este proyecto me parece muy interesante;  pero en verdad...? 

es posible convertir una TV en un osciloscopio ?

ya no digo un osciloscopio con algunas funciones,  sino  con solo ver la onda sinusoidal con eso creo que me impresionaría.

vaya que es buena idea; pero tengo algunas dudas

suerT


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Con un TV esta medio dificil asi de a fuera, yo desarmaria y usaria las bobinas de deflexion habria que ver el tema de las bases de tiempo y los adaptadores de entrada todo eso no es demasiado complicado. ahora los TV tienen un defecto para esto que para que la imagen se forme en la pantalla ( ojo) no se necesita demasiada frecuencia por lo tanto el tubo ( fosforo o lo que fuere que tenga en frente) tiene como una memoria no se va el brillo ahi nomas, creo que eso es un problema me parece que no se podra medir mas que unos pocos KHz. pero esta interesante el tema ahunque sea para audio. Saludos.

PD: aca encontre algo capas sirva


----------



## Elvis!

Claro..no se pretende obtener con un simple televisor un excelente osciloscopio.
Pero al menos algunas funciones...sololas principales...y lo mas precisas posibles..Vi muchos diseños que no son gran cosa...en los cuales solo hay que conectar un circuito en ciertas partes del TV..el problema es que son muy ineficientes..demaciado talvez..y los ejes X e Y estan invertidos..pero bue..eso se solucionaria dando vuelta la tele y listo


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos!..Finalmente logré encontrar un proyecto como no hay muchos iguales...


Se trata de el armado de un osciloscopio con un LCD un CI y un pequeño puñado más de componentes...

Acá les dejo el link para que lo vena y comentes..
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/AVR_oscilloscope/avr_oscilloscope.htm

Un saludo!


----------



## Tomasito

Abriendo la TV y manejando directamente el yugo se podría hacer un osciloscopio. Lo único malo es que te limita el echo de que en un CRT de TV se usa un yugo y en un CRT de un osciloscopio se utilizan placas. Esto es porque con las placas no tenemos ningun tipo de "problemas magnéticos" por decirlo así. El yugo nos limita a ciertas frecuencias, esto con placas no pasaría...
Pero de todas formas se puede hacer algo bastante útil manejando el yugo de una TV con una base de tiempos y un amplificador.


Salu2!

EDIT: Tambien se podría usar un monitor de PC en desuso o algo parecido!


----------



## Guest

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!..Finalmente logré encontrar un proyecto como no hay muchos iguales...
> 
> 
> Se trata de el armado de un osciloscopio con un LCD un CI y un pequeño puñado más de componentes...
> 
> Acá les dejo el link para que lo vena y comentes..
> http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/AVR_oscilloscope/avr_oscilloscope.htm
> 
> Un saludo!



Me da igual que sea lento, a 500€ el osciloscopio comercial este va a ser mi primero, me voy hoy a comprar las piezas y a ver si para esta semana lo puedo tener echo. Viva la licencia GNU! , si el primero me sale bien ya estoy pensando como mejorar el circuito, asi que si es asi ya os pasare las mejoras (que me obliga la GNU). Gracias Elvis!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

y que vas a medir?
me parece que ese proyecto es pura mente academico.
Es muii pero muy interesante, pero es practicamente Inutil, al menos para lo que yo suelo usar el osiloscopio. Saludos. 

PD: Mini Osiloscopio 10Mhz un canal $750 = U$S 240
Tester (multimetro) como la gente  Fluke 80 U$s 250

Hace el esfuerzo, no se puede renegar con las herramientas.


----------



## Tomasito

Para usos en el campo del audio se puede usar un televisor convertido en osciloscopio sin mayores inconvenientes creo yo...

Y lo de usar la PC como osciloscopio es muy relativo. Van a tener una velocidad de muestreo muy baja, además de muchos otros inconvenientes.
Es más, yo tengo una placa dedicada (especialmente para hacer un osciloscopio con la PC), 4 canales, AC DC, un par de MHz, y todas esas pabadas que tienen los osciloscopios normales. La cosa es que aún con esa placa dedicada y una PC que le sobraba nunca se pudo usar BIEN. La velocidad de muestreo siempre fue baja, la resolución tambien, y demás inconvenientes.
En conclusión, la PC no nació para ser osciloscopio.

Y por placa de sonido es MUY POCO lo que se puede lograr


----------



## cooperharris

el problema  con usar el  ordenador como osciloscopio es que  solo  vas a  tener  un rango de medicion entre 20 y 20khz....


----------



## Tomasito

cooperharris dijo:
			
		

> el problema  con usar el  ordenador como osciloscopio es que  solo  vas a  tener  un rango de medicion entre 20 y 20khz....



Si lo usas con la placa de sonido si, en mi caso que tenía la placa de osciloscopio tenia un par de MHz. Pero el problema en ambos casos es que la velocidad de muestreo es baja, ves todo como entrecortado (no mucho pero se nota).


----------



## cooperharris

no habia  escuchado de esa placa de osciloscopio  para  pc, quienes son los fabricantes?


----------



## Elvis!

KARAPALIDA es el osciloscopio mas modesto que encontre..que mas queres?

Era tan solo una propuesta..y a mi no me parece tan lento..claro está que es muy dificil hacer algo casero y que su comportamiento sea igual al de un dispositivo hecho por una empresa bajo condiciones especiales y sometido a gran cantidad de pruebas

A mi me parece un proyecto excelente sobre todo para los que no pueden comprar un osciloscopio profecional..o los que son como yo que ven algo y enseguidan intentan copiarlo

Acá les dejo una buena forma de programar el integrado..es un poco extraña pero creo que funciona 

YouTube - AVR: HiVoltage Programming


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Tenes razon Elvis, y me parecen que van a valorar mucho tu empeño, buscando bajo la alfombra de Don Google, yo solo les comento lo que  mi experiencia (tipo muy cabeza dura) me enseño.

1º- Con las erramientas no se debe renegar. ( Cada tanto me pasa, me sale lo raton de a dentro y bue.. Ej: miercoles de la semana pasada. situacion cambio de motor DVD. misteriosamente mi jueguito de destornilladores relojeros ALEMANES ( $80) desaparecio.
Compre jueguito chino muy lindo rojos con negro, una presiosura  ($18), ni un tornillo pude aflojar. Moraleja 80 + 18 + 4 o 5 horas de mi tiempo puteada de por medio.

2º-  No me imagino nada que se pueda medir con algo asi. Y lo que se puede medir lo haces con el Tester.

Pero bue Elvic. siga pa delante nomas si te puedo ser util pegue el grito nomas.


----------



## Guest

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> y que vas a medir?
> me parece que ese proyecto es pura mente academico.
> Es muii pero muy interesante, pero es practicamente Inutil, al menos para lo que yo suelo usar el osiloscopio. Saludos.
> 
> PD: Mini Osiloscopio 10Mhz un canal $750 = U$S 240
> Tester (multimetro) como la gente  Fluke 80 U$s 250
> 
> Hace el esfuerzo, no se puede renegar con las herramientas.



Pues veras, llevo tiempo queriendo hacer mis pinitos en radiofrecuencia y me queria meter en ondas piramidales para poder controlar leds RGB por hadware y el tema es que me vendria de puta madre un osciloscopio (por no decir que me es casi impresccindible) para esperimentar con ondas y tal, pero aun a 240$ no me sale rentable un osciloscopio comercial, tan solo porque no se el uso que le voy a dar, sin embargo el osciloscopio de elvis me sale a 20$ y me ofrece las mismas prestaciones que voy a necesitar de un osciloscopio comercial, y yo soy de los que tienen un multimetro de 3€ por no gastarse 60€ en uno decete, si tubiera dinero de sobra lo remediaria, pero yo no reparo, yo creo, asi pues estas herramientas no me son vitales, puedo prescindir de cierta precision. Asi que te doy la razon en que lo sullo es tener herramientas decentes, pero mi economia no esta muy a la altura de tu opinion.


----------



## Elvis!

Hemp sos uno de los pocos a los que les gusto mi propuesta 

Karapalida...Por lo que se puede apreciar tenes una buena cantidad de conocimientos..Pero, a que te referís cuando decís " Y lo que se puede medir lo haces con el Tester? " ..Esto es un Osciloscopio..Lo que yo y muchos de nosotros necesitamos medir son Ondas no voltajes, amperajes, etc..Además hay que tener en cuenta el Costo-Beneficio, como dijo Hemp este osciloscopio tan solo cuesta $20 a comparación de un osciloscopio modesto que llega a costar entre $1000 y $2000, el beneficio es evidente y no hace falta hablar sobre el mismo..

Tratando de entender a esas personas que necesitan dispositivos como estos para poder desempeñarse adecuadamente en su profesión o en aquellos que no cuentan con los medios necesarios como para adquirir uno de estos dispositivos decidí recomendar este proyecto...Pero si alguien encuentra algo mejor bienvenido sea!

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Loco si lo haces por $20 yo los vendo, O yo estoy meando fuera del tarro o ese aparatito anda a 5Khz.  Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Otro cachivache para armar.

http://serverpruebas.com.ar/montajes2/nota04.htm

Pd: Si no puedes con ellos uneteles.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Seguimos en la linea


----------



## Guest

Karapalida, te has flipao, el primero es bastante jodido, con muchas posivilidades de error y seguramente acabe costando mas de 20$, y el ultimo esta bien como chorradilla pa provar, pero dudo mucho de su eficiencia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

http://www.multidigital.com/shop/product.php?productid=16173&cat=243&bestseller=Y[/url]

SKU DEM128064A 
Quantity in stock item(s) disponíveis  
Peso 0.25 kg 
Preço: €46.00 = 46 x  1,4467 = U$S 66.5 = 66.5 x 3.15 = $209

El micro U$S83 = 83 x 3.15 = $261

Y bue pongamos $ 30 mas de gasto (incluyendo el colectivo   )

Haber eso da mmm $209 + $261 + $30 = $500 = U$S 159

De donde sacaste que te sale $20 ! ?¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿%%%&&&&$$$··"""

So loco Vo o te dio de mamar tu papa cuando eras chico.

PD: Si jugue al fliper, si un tiempo tube ese vicio...eso pregunto no?.. Juuuaaaaa


----------



## anthony123

Amigo para este tipo de instrumental debes estar dispuesto a gastar!


----------



## Tomasito

NADIE va a dejar un comentario sobre mis experimentos?  

Ya mañana seguramente armo la base de tiempos para el barrido horizontal. En un rato le giro el yugo a 90º (para no tener problemas con las frecuencias de barrido). El amplificador para el vertical ya lo tengo armado.

Para mañana debería quedar algo que tenga las siguientes funciones:
- Entrada X
- Entrada Y
- Entrada Z?
- Control de brillo
- Control de desplazamiento X
- Control de desplazamiento Y
- Base de tiempos ajustable con función de trigger (disparo) y apagado del haz (para cuando empieza el nuevo barrido no hacer una linea en la pantalla)
- Seguramente algo más, estoy pensando todo el tiempo en como resolver los distintos inconvenientes 


Salu2!


PD: Me sería de mucha ayuda y de mi agrado que comenten sobre mis experimentos (por lo menos para ver que opinan)!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Bien Drix, meta palo y a la bolsa, me parece la forma mas efectiva de hacer un osciloscopio casero, por lo menos creo yo vas a tener un ancho de banda de 20khz. Vas a tener problemas con la inersia de las bobinas de deflexion.

Ahbria que ver de modular una señal de video, me esta dando vuelta una ideota vamo a ver que pasa.

PD: Aque se dedica UD mr Drix


----------



## Tomasito

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Bien Drix, meta palo y a la bolsa, me parece la forma mas efectiva de hacer un osciloscopio casero, por lo menos creo yo vas a tener un ancho de banda de 20khz. Vas a tener problemas con la inersia de las bobinas de deflexion.
> 
> Ahbria que ver de modular una señal de video, me esta dando vuelta una ideota vamo a ver que pasa.
> 
> PD: Aque se dedica UD mr Drix



Si, el ancho de banda va a ser reducido y voy a tener el problema de la inercia. Pero hay que tomar en cuenta que para muchas cosas servirá y que me está saliendo prácticamente gratis construirlo.

Y lo de la señal de video sería interesante, ya se me había ocurrido... Si le pongo entrada Z al osciloscopio sería algo muy fácil de hacer. Eso si, invirtiendo los ejes X e Y porque giré el yugo 90º ya   
Pero sería algo no muy dificil de hacer creo yo.

Y me dedico a simplemente vivir la vida. Ahora mismo estoy terminando la secundaria, y cuando puedo trabajo. Tambien toco el Bajo eléctrico, soy aficionado a la electrónica, a la mecánica, física, química, informática (Software y Hardware), etc.




Salu2!


----------



## Guest

Va karapalida, tratare de hablar en castellano limpio, sin jergas que esta visto que no las comprendes (logico). No he entendido ni una sola de tus cuentas porque me liado con dolares americanos, canadienses, sudamericanos, euros, y a saber la moneda y conversion que has realizado, yo consigo un display 128064 por  15€ y el micro me sale por 3€, incluso con la parafernalia no me llega a 20€, lo que vendria a ser unos 20$ americanos (aunque tal y como esta el cambio ahora serian mas), ademas siesque me da igualque no tenga mas de X frecuencia, como ya te he dicho es para uso experimental, no profesional, si quieres ayudar, mejora el circuito, que no es muy dificil meterle 2 canales o mejorar la frecuenca de muestreo, pero no desanimes tio, ya se que lo bueno es lo caro, pero como ya te he dicho ni yo ni muchos tenemos dinero suficiente. Yo malamente me puedo subencionar mis experimentos con las movidillas que les hago a los colegas y las consolas que pirateo, comprende eso y comprenderas mi fé en ese circuito.

En cuanto a DriX, pues es que yo no tengo ningun monitor monocromo en el desban para trastear con el. Te deseo suerte, pero yo con ese material me hacia mejor un cardioscopio o un eco, lo veo mas interesante, para el eco solo seria necesario comprar el cabezal, para el cardio ni eso, solo pegatinas para el pecho.


----------



## Tomasito

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a DriX, pues es que yo no tengo ningun monitor monocromo en el desban para trastear con el. Te deseo suerte, pero yo con ese material me hacia mejor un cardioscopio o un eco, lo veo mas interesante, para el eco solo seria necesario comprar el cabezal, para el cardio ni eso, solo pegatinas para el pecho.



Para el cardiografo me parece que usan TRC con fosforo que tiene más persistencia, ya que se usa un barrido horizontal relativamente lento.

Y un monitor lo conseguís en cualquier lado, en la calle, en un necogio de computación tal vez te regalen alguno viejo. No importa si es monocromo, blanco y negro, color o lo que sea, mientras tenga tubo y flyback en buen estado sirve. Yo usé ese monitor porque es el que tenia. Tambien sirven TVs o lo que sea que lleve tubo.

PD: Tal vez lo haga multitrazo    (Seguro que más de uno habrá oido de los "Multiplicadores de canales para osciloscopios", verdad?)



Salu2!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Me doiiiiii.

Donde compras a ese precio, ta bien que yo este en el 3º mundo o capas que en el 4º pero ni a palos ese micro a 3 euros (no se como hacer el simbolo) y el display menosss. me parece que mes tas chamullando papi.

Nos vemos.Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Mira voz Dirix te felicito loco. Tenes mucho potencial.  Estas haciendo un secundario tecnico?
Cualquier cosa pegueme el grito. Tengo por ahi un TV 5" bN vamos a intentar en ves de usar los yugos, modular el video y formar una imagen de la onda (puramente academico) voy a estar como 10 años para calibrar algo asi y encima que no distorcione la señal. 

Hemp: Ud se dio cuenta que son solo unos miserables 5khz para onda cuadrada y menos de 1khz para otro tipo de forma de onda.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Me doiiiiii.
> 
> Donde compras a ese precio, ta bien que yo este en el 3º mundo o capas que en el 4º pero ni a palos ese micro a 3 euros (no se como hacer el simbolo) y el display menosss. me parece que mes tas chamullando papi.
> 
> Nos vemos.Saludos




Aqui:  40°26'43.42"N   3°42'7.68"O

Fui el otro dia, compre todo menos el display y el micro, el display decidi esperarme a programar el micro, le pregunte al tio por el micro y me dijo que no tenian pero que habian comercializado, le pregunte a cuanto los vendian y me dijo a 3'40€ o cosa asi.

P.D: Ya que yo hago el esfuerzo trata de hablar sin jerga por favor, por cierto ctrl+alt+e = €


----------



## Tomasito

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Mira voz Dirix te felicito loco. Tenes mucho potencial.  Estas haciendo un secundario tecnico?
> Cualquier cosa pegueme el grito. Tengo por ahi un TV 5" bN vamos a intentar en ves de usar los yugos, modular el video y formar una imagen de la onda (puramente academico) voy a estar como 10 años para calibrar algo asi y encima que no distorcione la señal.
> 
> Hemp: Ud se dio cuenta que son solo unos miserables 5khz para onda cuadrada y menos de 1khz para otro tipo de forma de onda.
> 
> Saludos




Hice unos años en un secundario técnico (de electromecánica) pero por diversas razones me cambié a una escuela para adultos y voy a la noche a la escuela. Además así tengo todo el día para hacer LO QUE QUIERA 
El problema con usar la parte de video sin modificar el TV es que el TV te impone ciertos límites. Ya lo he intentado en el pasado sin exito (distorsiones, fantasmas, etc).



Salu2!


PD: jajajja hasta la longitud y la latitud te dijo


----------



## anthony123

Yo estoy dispuesto a armar el de 100 led's! Pero no me inspira mucha confianza lo del barrido horizontal que tiene!


----------



## Elvis!

Querian Osciloscopios pues los tendran...acá les dejo un montoncito de circuitos de osciloscopios..Son muy facildes de montar y de bajo costo 
Pero yo me sigo inclinando por el osciloscopio que les mostré en mi primer post..y por algunos de los que ustedes puedan montar pero mejorados lo suficiente como para que se entienda una onda cuadrada al menos...

Un saludo!

Les dejo los Links de Rapidshare..porque son muy pesados como para adjuntarlos directamente


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Sera colectivo interurbano o me voy en taxi. Alguien quiere algo, yo le traigo. Juaa jjaa


----------



## Guest

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Sera colectivo interurbano o me voy en taxi. Alguien quiere algo, yo le traigo. Juaa jjaa



La rotonda que ves se llama "cuatro caminos", puedes pillar el "interurbano" nº142 o nº122 desde Pza Castilla, aunque si vienes en avion, casi que es mejor que cojas la linea nº8 de Metro (Underground) desde Barajas y hagas transbordo en la linea nº10 que te deja a literalmente 5 metros de la puerta de la tienda, se llama "Actron" y esta en la calle "Maudes". Asi por lo menos no pierdes al taxista


----------



## Elvis!

Y ese lugar q es *Karapalida*??..Tu casa?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

es el lugar donde Hemp compra parece que es muy barato, una matris LCD 128 x 64 + un micro Atmega32 y todo lo demas para el Osci. ese por €20.

Yo vivo "Casa Karapalida" lat=-31.4236535528, lon=-64.1406713291


----------



## Tomasito

Acabo de levantarme de un sueño muy raro y después de una noche muy loca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y se me ocurrió algo.
No hacer un osciloscopio sino una TV aplicando conceptos parecidos (con el monitor MCA). Habría que hacer que el haz varie el brillo (en el monitor MCA no lo varía, es digitál), hacer un barrido vertical de 16KHz sincronizado con el video compuesto (pueden extraer sincronismos con el LM1881 muy facilmente) y un barrido horizontal de 50 o 60Hz también sincronizado con el video. La intensidad del haz sería sacada del video, amplificandolo un poco.
No es algo TAN complejo como puede parecer me parece...

Igualmente puede ser que el osciloscopio también lo haga si consigo algún otro monitor o TV.

Después voy a postear todos mis avances en cuanto a lo del osciloscopio.


Salu2!


----------



## DRTK

Hola, hace tiempo unos compañeros y yo hicimos un proyecto para usar el tv como un osciloscopio, el principio era el mismo que usan los aparatos de video como los dvd, vcr, playstation, etc, para mostrar imagenes prediseñadas como los menus por ejemplo, es decir, era un generador y modulador de video con todas las señales de sincronismo incluidas, excepto las de color. El corazon del circuito era un microcontrolador AT89S51 que era el que me sintetizaba la portadora que correspondiente al canal 3 de VHF junto a las señales de sincro vertical y horizontal, y junto a un CAD y un CDA hacian del circuito un autentico tester digital. Incluso el micro me generaba una malla reticulada en la pantalla para medir el periodo y la tension que era mas clara que la forma de onda para no confundirla. El unico detalle es que solo media señales de hasta 28 Khz. Si consigo el diagrama se los paso, ya que desde que tengo un verdadero osciloscopio no quise saber nunca mas de el.


----------



## Leo007

Hola a todos los foreros que participaron en este tema, soy algo nuevo en esto y quería consultar sobre un monitor monocromático que tengo, es un samsung modelo: ma2565.

Lo que yo quiero saber es 

*si este monitor lo puedo utilizar para armar un osciloscopio

*y si alguien me puede brindar un poco de ayuda sobre como hacerlo.

Desde ya muchas gracias! a todas las personas que realizan aportes a la comunidad de electrónicos.


----------



## eb7ctx

Buenas, no quiero echar leña al fuego...pero en Ebay he visto vender osciloscopios por mucho menos de 100€ ......en fin, que cada cosa para lo suyo.


----------



## Leo007

Hola eb7ctx, reconozco que tienes razon con respecto al tema de que armar un osciloscopio es algo en vano cuando hoy en día en el mercado salen montones de modelos, con varios canales, varias frecuencias, etc. pero mi idea es armarme de algo de experiencia y decir algun día "yo armé esto".
Cabe aclarar que con esto no trato de decir que tengo el dinero suficiente para comprar uno, pero no estoy tan apurado con eso ya que recíen empiezo con esto y se que algún día podré tener uno.
Otra razón para armarlo es darle alguna utilidad a ese viejo monitor que tengo archivado por ahí.

Nos vemos, espero que la pasen bien.

Leandro Q.


----------



## asherar

Hola: 

Al fin encuentro la barra que buscaba.  
Yo ando atrás de este tema de "armarse el propio osciloscopio" hace años. Una por cuestiones de dinero y otra por cabeza dura (igual, después de cansarme de ponerle leds a todos mis desarrollos para ver qué hacían me decidí y hace poco me compré un osciloscopio de veras).

De todos los diseños que pude ver en este foro el que me gustó más es el del display de 128 x 64. Pero es demasiado sencillo y se queda en frecuencia. Lo ideal sería adaptarle un conversor digital rápido (tipo 32MHz). Claro que entonces hay que hacer primero el barrido de captura y almacenar en RAM, para luego recorrerla a menor velocidad y mandar los datos al LCD.

Yo lo he encarado así pero me jugué un poquito más y le metí 128x128! jaja! (ver jpg adjunto)
Hasta ahora he resuelto el problema de direccionar datos en RAM (sabrán de mi proyecto RAM-TEST en un conocido "concurro"). 
Ahora estoy en la elaboración del circuito del conversor AD de 32 MHz con su placa de sincronismo. 
Con esto en mente, y para ahorrar el LCD (128x128 = 100 U$S, 128x64=32 U$S), también he pensado en usar un TV, pero a mí no me da el cuero. Me le animo más a lo digital. 

*Editado:* El tema es no intentar usar el TV como salida de tiempo real, porque ahí entra a limitar el ancho de banda. La cosa es usar el TV como salida a tiempo diferido. 

Saludos !

Ah! KARAPÁLIDA, guaso!, sos del barrio de San Vicente ! Tengo amigos por ahí. 
Trabajé en "la docta" por unos meses, y frecuenté mucho el taller de Pérez, de la calle López y Planes. 
Cuando vaya a Córdoba te aviso y nos tomamos unos vinachos en el bar de la placita redonda. 

Saludos, "qliao" ! 

*Nota*: En Argentina (*Editado*)

1 U$S = 3.20 A$R
1 € = 5 A$R


----------



## Guest

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Al fin encuentro la barra que buscaba.
> Yo ando atrás de este tema de "armarse el propio osciloscopio" hace años. Una por cuestiones de dinero y otra por cabeza dura (igual, después de cansarme de ponerle leds a todos mis desarrollos para ver qué hacían me decidí y hace poco me compré un osciloscopio de veras).
> 
> De todos los diseños que pude ver en este foro el que me gustó más es el del display de 128 x 64. Pero es demasiado sencillo y se queda en frecuencia. Lo ideal sería adaptarle un conversor digital rápido (tipo 32MHz). Claro que entonces hay que hacer primero el barrido de captura y almacenar en RAM, para luego recorrerla a menor velocidad y mandar los datos al LCD.
> 
> Yo lo he encarado así pero me jugué un poquito más y le metí 128x128! jaja! (ver jpg adjunto)
> Hasta ahora he resuelto el problema de direccionar datos en RAM (sabrán de mi proyecto RAM-TEST en un conocido "concurro").
> Ahora estoy en la elaboración del circuito del conversor AD de 32 MHz con su placa de sincronismo.
> Con esto en mente, y para ahorrar el LCD (128x128 = 100 U$S, 128x64=32 U$S), también he pensado en usar un TV, pero a mí no me da el cuero. Me le animo más a lo digital.
> 
> *Editado:* El tema es no intentar usar el TV como salida de tiempo real, porque ahí entra a limitar el ancho de banda. La cosa es usar el TV como salida a tiempo diferido.
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> Ah! KARAPÁLIDA, guaso!, sos del barrio de San Vicente ! Tengo amigos por ahí.
> Trabajé en "la docta" por unos meses, y frecuenté mucho el taller de Pérez, de la calle López y Planes.
> Cuando vaya a Córdoba te aviso y nos tomamos unos vinachos en el bar de la placita redonda.
> 
> Saludos, "qliao" !
> 
> *Nota*: En Argentina (*Editado*)
> 
> 1 U$S = 3.20 A$R
> 1 € = 5 A$R





alejandro, por favor, aporta todo lo que puedas de esto, iba a ponerme a releerme el tema para hacerme uno ahora despues de la placa PCI que estoy terminando pero si lo has conseguido mejorar para un display de 128X128 me interesaria mucho mas hacer el tullo, es mas incluso me estoy planteando usar OLED.


----------



## asherar

Hola:
Bueno, con esto del osciloscopio por ahora estoy esperando que me lleguen unos operacionales 
ultrarrápidos de MAXIM para la etapa de señal analógica. 
Mientras espero el opamp estoy con otro proyecto más elemental.

La parte digital será una versión de 32MHz del proyecto de RAMTEST que subí hace tiempo a mi 
página. Igualmente me faltan varias cosas por definir. Voy despacio y tranquilo. 

El proyecto de osciloscopio "hecho en casa" que más me gustó fue uno que subieron hace un tiempo. 
Era uno armado con dos placas que se enchufaban, y tenían salida RS232 o USB. 

En realidad mi apuro por armarme el osciloscopio propio se redujo bastante cuando me compré un 
OWON de 25 MHz. 
La idea era armar algo barato y portátil, para ganarle el mercado a los chinos, pero me encontré con 
unos cuantos factores en contra. ops:


----------



## santiago

tengo 5 monitores monocromaticos jejeje y nesesito un ociloscopio, gastar 1000 no es una opcion,

me voy a poner a investigar, porque se deve poder usar el tubo porlomenos jejejeje

saludos


----------



## cryingwolf

me sumo al pedido del osciloscopio con tubo de monitor monocromatico..... aunque sea solo un osciloscopio para ver señales de audio.


----------



## Elvis!

Miren lo que encontre!Como por arte de magia (Mentiira) en la primer busqueda en google la cual decia TV Osscilloscope obviamente ¬¬
Muuchas paginas donde se desarrollan temas como los de este post..Osciloscopio con Tv, Visualizacion de señales de audio y de baja frecuencia etc
Busquen gente! 

http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/707/how-to-make-mac-se30-audio-visualizers
http://www.dansworkshop.com/electricity-and-electronics/homebuilt-oscilloscope.htm
http://www.physics.arizona.edu/physics2006/gdresources/documents/P_251_Ex_2.pdf
http://www.powerlabs.org/flybackdriver.htm
YouTube - How to reverse a CRT picture tube.
http://www.electronixandmore.com/project/scopeclock/index.html
http://web.jfet.org/vclk/
http://users.telenet.be/laboee/Projecten/tft/tft.pdf
http://www.angelfire.com/80s/sixmhz/tvscope.html
http://koti.welho.com/aahone22/tvscope.html
http://www.electronixandmore.com/project/14.html
http://www.electronixandmore.com/project/13.html
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Launchpad/3632/dvm.htm
http://www.trevorshp.com/creations/wavevessel.htm
YouTube - TV oscilloscope

Y buenoo si con todos estos links y con toda esta información no pueden armar un osciloscopio pues ya no se que decir 

Espero que les sirva y de ser asi comenten ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo pongo aquí , que me parece que es el lugar más correcto!

Hace un mes me puse a hacer un "Musicscopio" que posteé , tenía sobre la mesa un monitor B&W andando y yugo en la mano , y pensé , si bién no está diseñado para ésto , ¿que pasaría si le pongo dos chapitas arriba y abajo , pegaditas al cañón? y las conecto a 220Vac (620Vpap?).

Total , con que abriera aunque fuera 5 cms en una pantalla de 12' serviría para que los muchachos se hagan el osciloscopio. 

Así que tomé una lámina de aluminio e hice dos tiras que luego se ensanchan en triángulos y las pegué arriba y abajo , sobre el cañón , desde los filamentos hasta pasando el cañón , o sea donde apoya el yugo , antes del aquadac , y le puse dos cables al enchufe. Claramente mi intensión era probar si un CRT magnético funcionaría minimamente cómo capacitivo.

Incluso las láminas en vez de 1/4 ocupaban 1/2 perímetro del cañón cada una ... y ...

NO ANDAAAAAA   GRRRRRRR no abre ni un milímetro caraj   !


----------



## Astaroth_25

Holas a todos, les comento que tengo un proyecto sobre el reciclado de TRC b/n y me parecio una buena idea realizar un osciloscopio, si alguien podria colaborar con información fidedigna,o si alguien ya probo algo y funciono seria de gran ayuda, ya que lo que se encuentra en la red no es muy confiable, les mando un pequeño documento que me facilito mi docente, me parece muy interesante y sencillo aunque no le he probado aun, pero me parece bastante bueno.


----------



## asherar

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Incluso las láminas en vez de 1/4 ocupaban 1/2 perímetro del cañón cada una ... y ...
> 
> NO ANDAAAAAA   GRRRRRRR no abre ni un milímetro caraj   !



Para deflexión electrostática el parámetro crítico es la distancia entre placas y el potencial acelerador longitudinal. 
Colocando las placas afuera del tubo la separacion es demasiado grande. 

Ejemplo con un tubo de osciloscopio:
Distancia entre placas aprox. 2-3 mm
Largo de placas aprox. 5-10 mm 
Potencial acelerador longitudinal: 1-2 kV
Tensión alterna deflectora 100 VAC

Con estos valores, la deflexion que se logra a la salida de placas es de 5º-10º, y no más de 1 mm transversal. 
Esta distancia luego se amplifica durante el viaje oblicuo hasta la pantalla fosforescente.


----------



## Tomasito

Si a alguien le interesa, al final lo que había puesto de hacer un TV con un monitor, funcionaba pero se veian fantasmas en la imagen (leasé: más de una imagen), porque las frecuencias de barrido eran distintas. Al final todavía sigue arriba del escritorio desarmado el monitor, pero cambiando el valor de un capacitor en el circuito de sincro del monitor debería funcionar más o menos bien.
Hacer la conversión de monitor digital a analógico fue bastante más facil de lo que puede parecer.
En fin, la TV a partir del Monitor MCA es bastante posible hacerla, pero hay que cambiar las frecuencias de trabajo del monitor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si Alejandro , conozco de ... y tengo tres osciloscopios , un Leader (Japan) portatil a baterías , un viejo Telequipment (Tektronic - England) también doble trazo (ni chopea ni alterna , si bién tiene un solo cañón , le divide el haz en dos así que es equivalente a dos cañones simultaneos   ) y finalmente  ops: un anciano Paco (Usa) que lo uso de "Vintage" conectado al equipo de música    

El "Paquito" no tiene blindaje , así que casi te diría podrias ver pasar los electrones   .

Si bién yo presuponía que no andaría , como estaba Hobbyeando y lo tenía servido sobre la mesa , dije  ...¡hagamos la prueba! . Y de nuevo , si hubiera abierto 3cms hubiera sido útil   

Igual , gracias por la explicación !

Saludos!


----------



## Elvis!

Hola gente...Y en caso de tener un monitor VGA color..Como podria transformarlo en Audioscopio?
Me gustaria usar la entrada VGA para evitar tener que manipular tanto los circuitos de deflexion..Pero la verdad no entiendo mucho sobre este tema..Es decir lo que quisera es tomar la señal de audio pasarla por un Amplificador Operacional y despues meterla en el monitor para que este muestre la imagen del sonido..Disculpen si digo idioteces pero este tema no lo domino muyy bien que digamos :S

Ayuda por favor!
Un saludo!


----------



## harleytronics

esos paco son casi caseros no?del año del......,,,saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los Paco , son muy iguales a los Heathkit , cuando terminó la 2ª guerra, hubo un enorme surplus de CTRs, válvulas y transformadores que se reutilizaron ahí . Los vendían cómo kits o armados.

La foto que cuelgo es durante la restauración eléctrica, después vino la restauración exterior, ahora está bonito, de lujo conectado al equipo de música   .

Tenía electrolíticos secos que se calentaban, pero no quería sacarlo de original , así que tiene los capacitores originales restaurados   , muy loco . . . mecha de 0,5 mms , agujerito en el aluminio cerca de la base (ahí está vacío , sólo las patas de conexión   ), jeringa de inyecciones con solución saturada de agua destilada y perborato de sodio (borax) y luego se lo va "haciendo" empezando con bajo voltaje que se va aumentando paulatinamente hasta superar en un 30% el voltaje nominal ( proceso de dos , tres días  ). Tornillo de reloj pulsera tapando el agujerito y cyanoacrilato para sellarlo.

Juazzzzz , va de regalo la restauración de capacitores , si la leen los de "The Valve Page" , se suicidan jeje.


----------



## harleytronics

ja,muy bueno ,tu paco ,dosmetros, ya asi parece modelo 2000,,quiero uno de esos
entonces el que yo vi era casero de verdad o una imitacion  ,,saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente...Y en caso de tener un monitor VGA color..Como podria transformarlo en Audioscopio?
> Me gustaria usar la entrada VGA para evitar tener que manipular tanto los circuitos de deflexion..Pero la verdad no entiendo mucho sobre este tema..Es decir lo que quisera es tomar la señal de audio pasarla por un Amplificador Operacional y despues meterla en el monitor para que este muestre la imagen del sonido..Disculpen si digo idioteces pero este tema no lo domino muyy bien que digamos :S
> 
> Ayuda por favor!
> Un saludo!




Lo más facil es desconectar el Yugo y mandar por el bobinado del horizontal una señal diente de sierra y por el vertical la señal de audio. Yo lo hice y anda, vas a ver la linea blanca "al compás" del sonido.


----------



## Elvis!

Muchas gracias!Drix! =)
Hasta lo de la señal diente de sierra todo bien pero lo que no se es como mandar la señal de audio..Es decir como tomo la señal desde el MP4(Que seria el que genere el sonido) y porque circuito pasarla para finalmente mandarla al vertical...Me podrias ayudar?
Desde ya muchas gracias! 

Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis!

y para que esa linea sea de colores... que puedo hacer?


----------



## Tomasito

La señal para mandarla al yugo la tenés que amplificar.

Medí la resistencia del vertical del yugo y fijate, si no es menos de 4 Ohms, podés usar un amplificador de audio normal. Yo para un monitor de 14'' con un amplificador echo con un TDA2003 lo hice andar bárbaro, y me sobraba potencia (este integrado funciona con cargas hasta de 2Ohms). Controlando el volúmen controlás la amplitud, obviamente.



Si querés que la linea sea de colores, lo más fácil supongo que será conectar el monitor a una PC que tenga una imagen a pantalla completa del color que quieras 
Pero para prescindir de una PC, lo que podés hacer, es exitar los transistores de cada color, dependiendo el que quieras.
Fijate en la placa que tiene el zócalo del tubo, tiene que haber 3 transistores, uno por cada color (Rojo, verde y azul). Controlando la señal que llega a esos transistores, controlás el color de la linea.


Tené en cuenta que varios monitores (Sobretodo los modernos), si no tienen señal en el conector VGA se apagan. Podrías probar de desactivarle la función esa, o mandarle alguna señal simulando que tiene video.


Para empezar a experimentar con monitores, supongo que un monocromo (Los clásicos Hércules, de pantalla color ambar o verde, también por sus siglas "MCA"), o un VGA B/N.
Los MCA son digitales, pero se pueden hacer analógicos muy fácilmente. Igual para lo que lo querés vos es lo mismo.
La mayoría de estos viejos no tienen protección si no tienen video, asique solo tendrías que hacer lo del YUGO. Yo lo hice con un MCA y con solo manejar el yugo ya podés hacer eso que querés hacer vos. Y si querés modificar algo más, son bastante simples las placas que tienen.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Se me ha ocurrido una idea genial:

Muchas veces en el rastro de Valencia (mi lugar de compra favorito) he visto televisores portátiles muy baratos, cuya pantalla es del tamaño de la pantalla de un osciloscopio, entonces mi idea es utilizar la circuitería original del televisor (que es B/N) para obtener el voltaje de aceleración, y sacar fuera los cables de las placas de deflexión, y conectar el circuito de la base de tiempos y un pequeño amplificador, que supongo que al ser una pantalla prácticamente diminuta, será necesario menos voltaje, y así se resuelven todos los problemas que existen al utilizar un monitor de PC.
Por supuesto este "osciloscopio" no sirve para gran cosa ya que a precisión que se puede obtener es mínima o inexistente, pero se aprende construyendo 

Por cierto; ¿alguien sabe que voltaje se deve aplicar a las placas de deflexión? ¿eso es fijo en todos los CRT o varía según el tamaño?


----------



## elosciloscopio

Cuanto más investigo más interesante me parece.

¿en qué se diferencian el CRT de una TV y el de un osciloscopio?

Seguramente es una tonteria pero... ... ¿los CRT de osciloscopio no llevan yugo?

Investigaré un poco más en un antiguo libro que tengo sobre TV's a válvulas


----------



## DOSMETROS

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Se me ha ocurrido una idea genial:
> 
> Muchas veces en el rastro de Valencia (mi lugar de compra favorito) he visto televisores portátiles muy baratos, cuya pantalla es del tamaño de la pantalla de un osciloscopio, entonces mi idea es utilizar la circuitería original del televisor (que es B/N) para obtener el voltaje de aceleración, y sacar fuera los cables de las placas de deflexión, y conectar el circuito de la base de tiempos y un pequeño amplificador, que supongo que al ser una pantalla prácticamente diminuta, será necesario menos voltaje, y así se resuelven todos los problemas que existen al utilizar un monitor de PC.
> Por supuesto este "osciloscopio" no sirve para gran cosa ya que a precisión que se puede obtener es mínima o inexistente, pero se aprende construyendo
> 
> Por cierto; ¿alguien sabe que voltaje se deve aplicar a las placas de deflexión? ¿eso es fijo en todos los CRT o varía según el tamaño?


 
La diferencia entre los dos CRT es enorme , los TV tienen deflección electromagnética y los osciloscopios electrostática.

Creo que lo mejorcito que se podría hacer es usar el barrido vertical cómo horizontal para ver bajas frecuencias y como segunda opción el barrido horizontal para ver más altas frecuencias. Habría que trabajar sobre los sincronismos , perooooo , en los monitores monocromos a los sincronismos se accede desde la ficha   .

Las placas de deflección necesitan más o menos 100 - 200 Vca

ELOSCILOSCOPIO leete todo el hilo que están tus respuestas   

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Ya he leido el hilo, pero la gente busca hacer algo parecido a un osciloscopio digital,
y lo que más me interesa es hacerlo analógico.
Buscando por la red he encontrado cosas bastante interesantes, a ver si cuando tenga tiempo lo subo al foro.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Por lo que he leido parece que para CRT's muy pequeños se utilizaba deflexión electróstatica, y para CRT's más grandes, magnética.

O por lo menos antes, ahora deve ser muy difícil encontrar CRT's con deflexión electrostática, por lo que el mejor CRT para construir un  osciloscopio es el de ...   ...un osciloscopio!

Por supuesto al hacer lo que dice DOSMETROS me quedo sin sincronismo 

Aunque no es que vaya a ser un instrumento de gran calidad (ni pequeña tampoco) es un proyecto interesante para comprender el funcionamiento de los osciloscopios y las TV's.

Miren, esto si que es sencillo (jeje):

http://www.gp32spain.com/foros/blog.php?b=933


----------



## asherar

La diferencia fundamental es que la deflexión electrostática es LINEAL con la tensión, en todas 
las frecuencias. Por eso se usa en un instrumento de medición como el osciloscopio. 
La deflexión magnética, en cambio, depende de la corriente en las bobinas, y no es práctico 
para medir señales muy rápidas con precisión.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Vaya, es un verdadero problema para conseguir algo de precisión, pero como ya he dicho, este proyecto me interesa para aprender el funcionamento de los osciloscopios, porque yo ya tengo el mio (jeje), pero; ¿cuanta tensión es necesario aplicar en el yugo? ¿varía dependiendo del tamaño del CRT? ¿para un CRT del tamaño de 7'' que voltaje debo aplicar?


----------



## Tomasito

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Habría que trabajar sobre los sincronismos , perooooo , en los monitores monocromos a los sincronismos se accede desde la ficha



No te creas... Solo podés poner en fase el sincronismo con las señales que vos tengas, y a lo sumo variar la frecuencia pero miuuuuy poco.
Te digo porque he descuartizado un monitor monocromo de los hércules, me he fijado cómo esta hecho y cómo funciona. Si querés modificar los sincronismos, hay un integrado dentro del monitor que se encarga de eso, tenés que cambiar los valores de un oscilador que tiene.

Hay algunos otros monitores que aceptan más sincronismos, pero estos no.



Para el Yugo, probá con un amplificador echo con un TDA2003, a  mi con eso me deflexionaba todo el ancho y todo el alto de la pantalla con una  señal de audio.
Igual unos pocos volts deberían servir. Podés probar con una pila y vas a ver como se mueve el haz


----------



## asherar

Yo tengo una revista vieja con esquemas de circuitos para armarse un osciloscopio transistorizado 
de 1 MHz de barrido. Si les interesa lo subo. 
Mientras voy a ver cómo lo escaneo. 

Salud la barra!

Lo prometido es deuda, ...  y ya está saldada! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/204996/

Espero que les guste !


----------



## elosciloscopio

Mmmm me interesa mucho, gracias Alejandro Sherar .

Por cierto, si no lo puedes escanear hazle una foto.

suerte!


----------



## asherar

Ya lo posteé, como dijiste le saqué fotos.
El enlace está en el mensaje #94.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/arme-osciloscopio-analogico-digital-21092/

A soldar transistores, se ha dicho !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Exelente Sherar, 

elosciloscopio si te tomas el trabajo de leer el tema desde el principio hay bastante información y algunos circuitos. 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Uuui no se pueden ver las fotos.


----------



## Tomasito

Yo tengo en la mira hacerme uno valvular (Una de las tantas cosas que me gustaría hacer... ).
Algo así:









En Mercadolibre se suelen conseguir tubos de osciloscopio en buenas condiciones por 10 dolares a veces. (he visto por 4 dolares una vez ).



Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Karapalida, ya  leí el tema entero, y me guardé los esquemas del principio, pero
casi todo el mundo habla de osciloscopios digitales.

Porcierto no están mal los esquemas de Alejandro, lo unico que tendré que modificarlos
para usar un CRT de deflexión magnética.

Gracias!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Ya tengo CRT y base de tiempos, pero no sé como amplificar la señal antes de mandarla al yugo,
he probado con  un transistor BD135 (1.5 A) en lugar de los 4 transistores de 4A que me deciais,
y "no sé porqué" el transistor se calienta, pero esque no tenía a mano ningún transistor mejor.
A ver si esta tarde puedo ir a la tienda de electrónica y copro algún transistor mejor, porque comprobando
si el BD135 se calentraba me he queado 4 veces la mano.  ops:
Y ya os subiré fotos de mis montajes y los esquemas, por si a alguien le interesan.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola gente, hace tiempo que nadie comenta nada sobre su proyecto de osciloscopio,
¿aún seguís con él? ¿Cómo os va?

Yo lo estoy haciendo analógico y me va bastante bien, pero voy a tardar en terminarlo.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

Y, si, ... es así, ... uno sabe cuándo empieza pero no sabe cuándo termina 

Yo aprovecho este fin de semana y armo mi placa de sincronismo digital ...


----------



## asherar

Hoy terminé de probar el discriminador de pendiente para el trigger, me falta armar el selecctor 
que se queda con los pulsos un solo signo. 
Armé un circuito que salió en Saber Electrónica de setiembre de 1999. 
El circuito con la descripción lo muestro en este enlace. 
La idea es hacer que el barrido de captura comience cuando la señal cruza un nivel predeterminado, ajustable, 
y además se pueda elegir que esto sea cuando sube o cuando baja. 
El oscilograma se generó con una onda cuadrada que sube en los pulsos positivos de la curva roja, y baja en los pulsos positivos de la curva amarilla. 






También probé un circuito muy simple para generar digitalmente (PWM mediante) 
la tensión de referencia de disparo del trigger. Se puede ver en el mismo enlace un 
poco más abajo. 

Espero que las ideas les sirvan a los "analógicos" también.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Muy bueno, pero yo tengo problemas con la base de tiempos.
Estoy intentando hacer esto, pero no me funciona 

http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota07.htm

He provado con un 2N2646 nuevo y todos los componentes nuevos, y llega tensión a todas las partes del circuito... nosé.
Si alguien tiene idea que me lo explique, por favor

Salu2


----------



## asherar

No te entiendo. Supongo que se trata del circuito de la fig 4. 
Qué pasa ? No oscila ?  Cómo que llega tensión a todas partes ? 







No tendrás un corto ? Si armaste el circuito con el impreso de la revista, 
algunas pistas se ven muy juntas. 






Si es así, asegurate de limpiar bien las soldaduras con un cepillito metálico (y luego con alcohol) 
para eliminar contactos formados por hilitos "invisibles" de estaño. Yo le repaso con el destornillador 
entremedio de las pistas. Por las dudas. 
(En estos foros me han dicho que soy paranoico, pero a mí me da un resultado bárbaro!.)


----------



## asherar

Para tener variantes del tema, les dejo un circuito alternativo de generador de barrido horizontal. 
De la misma revista que saqué el mío de sincronismo del disparo. 

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Oh! Muchaa gracias Sherar, ando buscando bases de tiempo por todas partes y esto es perfecto!

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## elosciloscopio

De dónde sacaste esa revista? Es extremadamente interesante!

Porcierto, en esto, Vint es la señal de entrada, a partir de la cual se elaboran los pulsos de disparo, no?

http://asherar.unlugar.com/DSD/OSC_ANA/generador_disparo_y_barrido.htm.


Más cosas; pretendo identificar el wehnelt en el zócalo del tubo, para que el trazo no sea discontinuo, pero para eso tengo que tener la TV enchufada mientras midoen los difernetes puntos, y mi pregunte es:
¿El cátodo tiene también unos miles de voltios, como el ánodo?

Les dejo unas fotos del cuello del tubo para ver si visualmente podemos distinguir los electrodos.
Faltaría saber si es de caldeo directo o indirecto (creo que lo segundo)

Me parece que la configuración correcta es la de la última foto


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos...he obtenido unos cuantos televisores encorto que una compañia de seguros me regalo.

ninguno funciona bien, pero me interesaria arreglar al menos 1.

hay uno pequeño de 14" y quisiera transformarlo a Osciloscopio sólo para audio. digamos que le meto señald e audio y quiero visualizarla.

sin nada raro, sin medir demasiados parametros. Solo voltaje de pico a pico y frecuencia.

espero que alguien me tire una sogaaa.


----------



## asherar

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> De dónde sacaste esa revista? Es extremadamente interesante!


La compré   
Los datos están todos en el enlace: año, mes, nro, autor, etc. 
Pero, como la caña "Legui", en Europa no se consigue. 



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Porcierto, en esto, Vint es la señal de entrada, a partir de la cual se elaboran los pulsos de disparo, no?


Si, Vint es la señal que uno quiere ver en la pantalla.  En este circuito se usa sólo de referencia para sincronizar el disparo. 



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Más cosas; pretendo identificar el wehnelt en el zócalo del tubo, para que el trazo no sea discontinuo, pero para eso tengo que tener la TV enchufada mientras mido en los difernetes puntos, y mi pregunte es:
> ¿El cátodo tiene también unos miles de voltios, como el ánodo?



El cátodo NORMALMENTE va a 0 Volt. 
Pero yo, por las dudas de un CORTO CIRCUITO, no tocaría con los dedos.


NOTA: Es común que chasis, neutro, masa y tierra no estén todos al mismo potencial.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Gracias. Otra cosilla..
¿El wehnelt se utiliza para enfocar?¿Si le pongo yo otra tensiónla imagen se desenfocará?
¿Miraste los adjuntos?¿Crees que he identificado bien los electrodos?
¿y en el esquema de la base de tiempos para que sirve C2?¿y qué es ese círculo con una flecha que hay en el mismo esquema?¿Cómo se regula la frecuencia de la base de tiempos?


----------



## asherar

Hola.

De los adjuntos no se puede distinguir mucho, visto así nomás tus dos explicaciones me convencen por igual. 

Los tubos con que he experimentado han sido de osciloscopio, no de TV. 
De todos modos, el cuidado principal es no equivocar la tensión de filamento, que es lo único que se puede quemar. 
Solo eso, y el cuidado de no andar tocando con los garfios (deditos). 
Todos los demás electrodos están aislados, por lo tanto equivocar la tensión no provoca ningún daño. 
Si dudás que dos electrodos se toquen adentro del tubo, entonces probás continuidad con el tester. 
Ante la duda de qué es lo que pasa, lo más sano es conectar y fijarse. 
Tampoco hay muchos electrodos para probar. 


Cuestión de SEGURIDAD

Si bien acá estás trabajando con tensiones de no mucho más de 1 kV y baja corriente, una cosa importante 
para cuando se trabaja con alta tensión y con capacitores que pueden quedar cargados, 
es el uso de una buena "lanza", o jabalina (de mano). Esto es tanto más importante cuanto mayor sea la 
capacidad en juego porque mayor puede ser la corriente de descarga, y hasta puede ser fatal. 

La lanza consiste en un mango aislado que sujeta un puntero metálico conectado a tierra mediante una resistencia 
bien alta R > 100kΩ en serie con un cable largo. 
Antes de tocar con la mano se descarga con la lanza y se espera un tiempo T. 
El tiempo de descarga T dependerá del valor C del capacitor a descargar, y de la resistencia serie de la lanza, R. 

T > R C 

Para C = 100 uF y R = 100k te da T=10 seg, y con 1 kV la corriente no pasa de 10 mA. 

Tengan cuidado !


----------



## asherar

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ...
> ¿y en el esquema de la base de tiempos para que sirve C2?¿y qué es ese círculo con una flecha que hay en el mismo esquema?¿Cómo se regula la frecuencia de la base de tiempos?



El círculo con la flecha es una fuente de corriente constante, de la que da solo la corriente 1,5 mA (pág. 4). 
Justamente la corriente de carga de C1 es el que da la pendiente de la rampa. 
Parece algo complicado pero normalmente se pone una resistencia de valor: R = T/C1, 
siendo T la duración aprox. del barrido. 

El fin de la rampa ocurre en el instante que T2 llega a la saturación. Esto ocurre cuando C1 llega a una 
cierta tensión de carga, y retroalimenta haciendo subir la tensión de la entrada no inversora del opamp. 
Esto hace que D1 conduzca y T1 sature, haciendo descargar rápido a C1. 

No recuerdo si el artículo estaba en castellano ...  :evil:


----------



## asherar

En el artículo dice que C2 se carga en 0.75 ms, lo que puede lograrse con una R de 7.5 kΩ.  

R = T/C1 = 0.75ms/0.1uF = 7.5 kΩ. 

Usando una R como fuente de corriente la rampa de carga no da muy recta, pero puede servir igual.
Aumentando R y bajando C1 se puede lograr una rampa más recta. 
Esto no afecta el tiempo de barrido ya que éste viene fijado por el nivel de tensión de salida.


----------



## DJ DRACO

amigo sherar, hablando un poco de ese tema de la jabalina y eso, que ya lo sabia...

lo que no sabia hasta que me enteré es que los integraditos CMOS funcionana mal o se rompen si los tocas con la mano, y se debe a la propia energia del cuerpo.

me contrui una pulsera de velcro a la cual le coloqué una tacha (boton de presión) metálico para asi conectarlo a tierra y que descarguemi energía, pero para sorpresa mía no funciona en lo más mínimo.

no sabes cómo construir una de esas pulseras de descarga que sirva?

saludos.


----------



## asherar

Lo del velcro no me parece ya que no es buen conductor. 
Si me dijeras de cobre todavía ... 

La verdad que nunca utilizé ese tipo de pulseras (ni ninguna otra !). 
Hace algún tiempo he oido a algunos reparadores amigos, que con "ciertos chips" 
demasiado sensibles a la tensión estática, para manipularlos, además de usar una 
pulsera *metálica* con cable a tierra, trabajaban en una atmósfera de vapor 
lograda con un tacho lleno de agua hirviendo colocado en el piso. 
El vapor suspendido hace mejor conductor al aire y reduce la posibilidad de 
carga estática por rozamiento de la ropa, etc. 

Suena razonable pero, repito, yo nunca lo hice ... 
será por eso que se me queman todos los pics  

Saludos

De paso les dejo este enlace maravilloso que en realidad reproduce a este otro: 
Un osciloscopio hecho con un TV y un PIC 12F675 

YouTube - uScope


----------



## DJ DRACO

En realidad la pulsera es de velcro pero tiene unas tachas metálicas. soldadas al cable conductor.

más allá de eso, estuve viendo y buscando y digo...pq no hacernos nuestro propio osciloscopio a partir de un viejo moitor (por lo del yugo electrostatico y no magnetico) ni idea tengo...y usando nuestras manitos hacemos el osciloscopio utilizando 2 o 3 integraditos.

1) TDA4881 control de video para monitor.
2) TDA4852 defleccion vertical y horisontal.
3) algun PIC capaz de hacerlos trabajar al ritmo de nuestra señal de entrada...

saluditos.


----------



## asherar

Pero tanto los TV como los monitores de PC tienen yugo magnético ...  

DJ DRACO, ... has logrado confundirme ...   

Pero están buenos esos integrados: seguro que simplifican el programa del micro.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Tiene buena pinta ese osciloscopio para tv.
En realidad, no es tan difícil hacer un convertidor D/A para generar la señal de vídeo.
Bastan 3 ó 4 niveles. o incluso 2.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola, estoy aquí de nuevo. Esta vez con otro tema.
Viendo la fórmula que anteriormente posteabas, los cálculos se hacen extremadamente sencillos poniendo C1 en una unidad sencilla, como 0.1, pero tampoco necesito tanta linealidad, porque el amplificador que utilizo lo deforma todo... 
Si variando esa resistencia, varío la frecuencia, puede poner un seleccionador con varias bandas, y varias resistencias, para seleccionar el T/Div, y un pote en serie para el ajuste fino.
Mi pregunta es: Cual es la mayor resistencia que puedo poner? se deformará la pendiente?
Sé que el artículo está en castellano, pero con esas columnas no entiendo ni papa, además si tengo dudas, aquí está papi Sherar para darme de comer en la boquita 

Edit: no encuentro el OA 356, puedo usar el 741?


----------



## asherar

Bueno, si tenés más de 18, ya no necesitás a papito ... (vendría mejor una mamita).  
El operacional no creo que sea crítico por las frecuencias que se manejan. 
Tal vez por otras características (offset, deriva térmica), no recuerdo si dice algo. 
Será cuestión de probar. 

La linealidad se intenta lograr al poner una fuente de corriente para cargar el C. 
Cuando un capacitor C se carga con una fuente de corriente constante, la tensión 
de carga Vc es una función lineal del tiempo. 

Pero si en lugar de eso le ponemos una R desde la fuente V0 = +15 Vcc, lo que se 
tiene es una fuente de *tensión* constante. 
Cargando el capacitor C de esa manera la curva de carga es una exponencial. 

Vc = V0 [1- exp(-t/RC)]  

Pero para 0 < t/RC < 0.1 (aprox.) esa función es casi una recta (dentro de un error de 5%). 
Ver tabla y grafica al final.
Por eso, si sólo se aumenta R, aumenta también el tiempo de comportamiento lineal. 
*En otras palabras: aumentá R tranquilo, que a lo sumo el barrido será más largo. *

Hecho eso, para no perder linealidad, lo que hay que lograr es que la tensión llegue 
al punto de disparo de la realimentación antes de salirse del 10% del tiempo RC. 
Eso, una vez elegida R, lo logramos ajustando la tensión del punto de disparo. 
(Recordemos que el corte del barrido es por tensión). 

En otro post anterior dije que había que subir R y bajar C, pero eso era porque allí no quería cambiar 
la escala de tiempos (RC).


----------



## elosciloscopio

Muy bien, pero que rangos de frecuencias le puedo pedir al generador?
Puedo poner un seleccionador con varios condensadores, y un pote en la resistencia para ajustar el tiempo?

Ha| y el circuito también puede ir a 12V no?

Gracias


----------



## asherar

Como dijo Einstein cuando le preguntaron sobre la invariancia del operador soprongomiano 
en un sistema de coordenadas helilcoidales, ante la transformadorrmada de Lorentz: "No sé." 

Lo de los rangos: claro que sí. 
Tendrás que calcular los valores para las escalas que querés.

Lo de la alimentción: 
Son 3 V menos, no creo que te cambie la vida. Pero por qué bajar la tensión ? 
Querés trabajar todo en 12 V ? 
Dependerá de tu amplificador horizontal, que te de la suficiente amplitud del barrido al final ... 
digo yo ...


----------



## elosciloscopio

Bueno, lo de los 12V es que todo mi osciloscopio funciona con una fuente de +-12V 2A, y tengo que adaptar todos los circuitos a esta condición.


----------



## elosciloscopio

EXITO!

Después de mucho investigar los electrodos, he conseguido identificar el wehnelt, y al desconectarlo,
el haz a empezado a birllar a máxima potencia, totalmente descontrolado, pero perfectamente enfocado!

Gracias a todos, hoy he avanzado mucho pero aún falta un laaaargo camino hacia la meta.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Pues tenía pensado poner rangos de 1", 0.5", 0.2", 0.1", 50 ms y 20 ms por división.
Son unos tiempos muy lentos, por lo que suponiendo que la pantalla tiene 10 divisiones sale:

1"x10--------10"--------100 MΩ 
0.5x10-------5"---------50MΩ 
0.2x10-------2"---------20MΩ 
0.1x10-------1"---------10MΩ 
0.05x10-----0.5"-------5MΩ 
0.02x10-----0.2"-------2MΩ 

R=T/C, siendo C 0.1

Y no creo que enctuentre resisencias de 100M   

Por lo que devo variar el valor de C...
...o como el conmutador de 6 posiciones que utilizo, tiene dos circuios, en los primeros rangos variar el condensador y luego la resistencia... ...con un poco de ingenio eso se apaña..
Por favor, si podeis ayudadme con las fórmulas. Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

AAAAAA ya lo tengo!
En lugar de usar un condensador de 0.1 uF, pongo uno de 100 y los valores de las resistencias se pasan a K en vez de M!


----------



## asherar

Fijate que los capacitores de la base de tiempos, que seguro van a ser electrolíticos, 
no queden cerca de ninguna resistencia o disipador, o lo que sea que caliente. 
Con el tiempo se les va secando el electrolito y te cambia la velocidad de barrido.


C = 100 uF = 0.0001 F

R = T/C = T * 10000

T = 1. seg	R = 10k
T = .5 seg	R =  5k
T = .2 seg	R =  2k
T = .1 seg	R =  1k
T = .05 seg	R = 500
T = .02 seg	R = 200
T = .01 seg	R = 100


----------



## elosciloscopio

Prestaré especsial atención, pero este es un proyecto para aprender.
Lo más probable es ue disfrute un rato construyéndolo, y después guardarlo.
Pero si se seca.. ¡pues lo cambio!


----------



## asherar

Perdón: Valencia es en Galicia ? Cerca del País Vasco ? Yo tengo parientes allá.


----------



## elosciloscopio

No, esta por el este... Te mandaría una foto del google earth, pero no lo tengo en este PC.
Esta tarde te lo mando.

Y aqui tengo la versión adaptada de la base de tiempos:


----------



## asherar

El dibujo te salió igualito, pero IGUALITO, al de la revista ... jajajaja ! 

Y, si, por ahí anda la cosa. 
La R variable te conviene elegirla del 5 al 10 % de la escala que vas a ajustar, por eso no se si te andará la misma 
para todas las escalas. 

Te paso una maña: 
Si querés que el valor de una R te dé justo y no te coinciden con los valores estándar, agarrá una hoja bien filosa, 
tipo "cutter" y con el circuito conectado (sin tocar la alta tensión) le vas raspando *de a poquito* en el centro 
dela resistencia que querés que aumente. 
Cada tanto vás midiendo con lo que puedas. Si tenés todo armado podés ver el propio barrido, si no con el tester en la 
escala de R. 
A lo sumo podrás aumentarse hasta un 10 % del valor nominal. Si le dás más se te corta. 
Una vez alcanzado el valor, le rociás con flux para proteger la parte raspada. 
Si no tenés flux le pintás con esmalte de uñas prestado de la mujer más cercana (madre, novia, hermana, vecina, etc.). 

Suerte!

PD. Ya me fijé en el mapa, y le erré medio a medio.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Ajustar tus propias resistencias  
No se si me atreveré, en estas cosas siempre la cago ops:   
Pero es una técnica muuuy interesante, aunque puedes poner varias resistencias en serie,
yo tengo desde 1Ω

EDIT: Si utilizas una resistencia variable con interruptor, puedes hacer que ese interruptor
puenteé la resistencia y que sea la posición "cal"

EDIT²: Lo del valor del pote se puede resolver utilizando una resistencia media.
El ajuste será muy grande en escalas con resistencias pequeñas, y muy pequeño en escalas con resistencias grandes.
Al fin al cabo tampoco pretendo hacer un aparato de recisión.


----------



## asherar

Animate porque la precisión que se puede lograr vale la pena. 
A lo sumo perderás alguna R que valen chauchas !

Con las de montaje superficial te va a resultar un poco más complicado


----------



## elosciloscopio

Si, lo haré.
Ah! y no había pensado en lo del pote, porque en un primer momento
pense en hacer escalas en las que cada R fuera proporcional a la anterior, tipo: 10, 20, 30...
Pero he decidido hacerlo 1, 2, 5, 10.. porque se parece más a un osciloscopio normal.
Tengo el esquema de mi osciloscopio y de ahí saco ideas... ...como valores de componentes, etc...


----------



## elosciloscopio

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Perdón: Valencia es en Galicia ? Cerca del País Vasco ? Yo tengo parientes allá.


aaaa lo confundirías con Palencia, que está por ahí (no lo sé ni yo)

Volviendo al tema aquí tenemos mis resistencias especiales;
De izquierda a derecha; 100R, 200R, 500R, 1K, 2K, 5K.
La de 100Ω la tenía, la de 200 lleva una de 180 y dos de 10, la de 500, una de 470 y dos de 15, la de 1K la tenía, la de 2K, lleva una de 1K8 y dos de 100 y la de 5K una de 4K7 y tres de 100R.

Mañana les daré un poco de soldadura, y las enfundaré en tubo termorretráctil


----------



## xmen

hola juan,disculpe la ignorancia soy nuevo en el foro pero el la electronica llevo trabajando 12 años, me interesa el diagrama de aries para hacer osciloscopio de tv. yo tengo la carpeta numero 1 de aries. justo en la carpeta numero 2 se encuentra el oscilospio solo tengo el indice


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!

necesitaria saber que opinan de este televisorcito para hacer un ociloscopio... este no posee entrada de video... tienen alguna idea buena?
saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Porqué has tapado la pantalla?


----------



## mariano22

solo la tape porque habia salido yo con mi celu en el reflejo...jaja


----------



## elosciloscopio

no quieres que el mundo entero te vea intentando saca una foto con el movil?


----------



## mariano22

nooo.....jejeje....


----------



## elosciloscopio

La TV es en blanco y negro o en color?


----------



## mariano22

me parece q color...tengo q porbarla...porque me regalaron...


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola amigos del foro.
Tengo el siguiente problema:
Armé el generador de disparo que me dijo sherar. Este:

http://asherar.unlugar.com/DSD/OSC_ANA/generador_disparo_y_barrido.htm

Para provarlo inserté una senoidal de 50Hz (Transformador y a 220 jeje)
El caso es que todo va muy bien hasta la salida del operacional,
Aparece una señal cuadrada, como dice la descripción, y variando la perilla de level, varía el duty cicle de esta señal.

Peero, después del condensador de 1nF (1000pF) no queda nada de esa señal.
Sólo una corriente continua de -1V aproximadamente.

Alguien sabe  a que se deve esto?

Sherar, tu armaste ese generador de disparo? tuviste el mismo problema?
Qué devo hacer?

Desde ya, gracias

Saludos


----------



## asherar

El generador de disparo si. Lo armé, y anda como lo describo ACA 
Lo probé con una onda cuadrada de 100 Hz como se ve en el oscilograma. 

Plis ! Si fuera posible manejémonos con los nombres de los componentes de la figura siguiente:

http://asherar.unlugar.com/DSD/OSC_DIGI/figura_4_.bmp

Sugerencia: Proba con C1= 10 nF.


----------



## asherar

Perdón: ¿ con qué instrumento estás midiendo los pulsos ?

(Pongamos la figura del circuito acá)


----------



## elosciloscopio

Con el osciloscopio

R6 yR7 no se describen en el texto, así que las puse de 1K

Los diodos los puse 1N4007, porque los OA91 no los tenían.


----------



## elosciloscopio

He gravado este vídeo, en el que se explica todo.
El video lo hice antes de cambiar C2 y C3 por los de 3.3uF, que pone en la página que puso sherar.

YouTube - generador de trigger

Después de poner los condensadores de 3.3, en V1, obtenía un pulso de 3V seguido de uno de 0.5V
Y en V2 unos pulsos de 0.5V todo el rato.

Cómo he de poner los condensadores? con el - hacia el transistor o hacia el diodo?


----------



## asherar

Hola: 

El operacional que usé es un LM308. 
Los diodos OA81 son diodos rápidos de Germanio y son obsoletos (difíciles de conseguir), por eso los reemplacé por 1N4148. 

Respecto de los filtros pasa-alto: 
Las reactancias Xc de los capacitores de salida deben ser bastante menores que las resistencias "pull down", 
o de recuperación a tierra para que R6 y R7 no maten los pulsos. 
Los tiempos de subida de los pulsos resultantes a la salida son: T1 ~ R5 C3 y T2 ~ R4 C2. 
El tiempo de bajada debe ser más largo. 
La frecuencia para el cálculo de Xc2 y Xc3 es del orden de 1/2Tn (Tn = duración del flanco más corto => subida). 

R7 > Xc2 ~ 2 T2/( 6.28 C2) = R4/ 3.14 ~ R4/10 => R7 > R4/10

R6 > Xc3 ~ 2 T1/( 6.28 C3) = R5/ 3.14 ~ R5/10 => R6 > R5/10

El signo (-) del electrolítico va para el lado que está más tiempo a menor tensión, en este caso GND.

Los diodos seleccionan los pulsos positivos, por eso corregí el dibujo de la revista, que estaba mal. 

*Recomendación*: Cuando hagas pruebas usá valores no muy diferentes, para ver hacia dónde se corren los resultados.

OTRA POSIBILIDAD
También se te pueden estar colando pulsos de consumo de la fuente. En condiciones normales eso se debería 
resolver con capacitores de desacople de 100nF a la salida de los reguladores 7805, hacia tierra. 
Pero al no ver el esquemático de tu fuente no se puede saber. 
Es estable tu nivel de GND ?


----------



## elosciloscopio

Buff, monté el circuito tal y como lo pusiste, y ahora si que no obtengo salida.
R6 y R7 tienen que tener valores tan altos?

Podrías poner una foto, porfavor?
Para ver como lo hiciste


----------



## elosciloscopio

Mi fuente es la típica, con 7812, 7912, 4 electrolíticos de 4800uF y condensadores de 100nF a tierra antes y depués de los reguladores.
Pero la fuente que estoy usando para el ensayo es una fuente normal, creo que de un cargador de celular

(Usando 2, claro)


----------



## asherar

Lo siento, no te puedo mostrar fotos. 
Monté el circuito en un protoboard como el tuyo, y grabé los oscilogramas. 
Unos días después reciclé todo.   

Solo puedo decir que revises el circuito, y emprolijes lo más que puedas. 
Luego andá descartando de a uno los posibles problemas aunque parezca "de gusto": 
* Conexiones equivocadas 
* Protoboard que hace mal contacto ("estirado" u oxidado)
* Componentes quemados o fallados
* Fuentes bien filtradas
* Nivel de tierra estable (ante pulsos rápidos)
* Cables no demasiado largos
* Cortocircuitos
* Ancho de banda del osciloscopio vs. frecuencia de la señal observada

Te aseguro que lo que publiqué, anda.  

En una semana lo tengo que armar en pcb.


----------



## elosciloscopio

armalo porfa porfa porfa

Si soy sincero en el video que gravé, las resistencias R 6 y R7 las puse antes de los diodos,
Y me dí cuenta después.

Para qué sirven R6 y R7?

Sin ellas el circuito me funciona perfecto.

Esta es la imagen:

YouTube - Pulsos generador de disparo - Trigger generator pulses


----------



## asherar

R6 y R7 te asegura que los tiempos de bajada estén acotados: 

T1(bajada) < R6 C3 

T2(bajada) < R7 C2. 

De lo contrario ese tiempo lo determina alguna otra R que ande por ahí, fuera de tu control.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Pero al poner la resistencias la forma de onda cambia totalmente.
Tu las pusistes?
realmente son importantes?


----------



## asherar

Ya te dije para qué son.
Sí, yo las puse, ... y te mostré el oscilograma de la señal que obtengo   

Aparte ... son requete importantes, importantísimas, fundamentales ! 
El LHC no va a funcionar hasta que no les pongan unas resistencias de salida como esas !  

Solo por curiosidad. 
Cómo estás viendo la señal ? Con las puntas del osciloscopio en x1 o en x10 ? :evil:


----------



## elosciloscopio

en x10.
No se seleccionable y tengo otras


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola amigos, ya me funciona el generador de trigger, mi problema era que los diodos que usaba 
(el 4007) se comían mucha señal, así que he comprado los diodos que dijo sherar, y ahora obtengo unos pulsos perfectos desfasados 180º.
Mis pulsos son como los de la revista, no como los de los oscilogramas de sherar, yo obtengo solo el semiciclo positivo, mientras que en la foto salen uno positivo seguido de uno negativo.

Ahora que ya comprendo (y me funciona) el generador de disparo empecemos con la base de tiempos


----------



## asherar

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, ya me funciona el generador de trigger, mi problema era que los diodos que usaba
> (el 4007) se comían mucha señal, así que he comprado los diodos que dijo sherar, y ahora obtengo unos pulsos perfectos desfasados 180º.
> Mis pulsos son como los de la revista, no como los de los oscilogramas de sherar, yo obtengo solo el semiciclo positivo, mientras que en la foto salen uno positivo seguido de uno negativo.
> 
> Ahora que ya comprendo (y me funciona) el generador de disparo empecemos con la base de tiempos



Qué foto ? No entiendo muy bien qué es lo que querés tener. 

Lo que sincroniza el disparo es una subida de tensión positiva a partir de cero (GND). 
La idea del circuito que armamos es poder seleccionar entre dos pulsos POSITIVOS: 
uno SINCRONIZADO con el flanco POSITIVO y el 
otro SINCRONIZADO con el flanco NEGATIVO.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Me refiero a la foto que salia en la revista, Los pulsos que yo tengo son los que salen en la foto.
Estos pulsos se correponden totalmente con lo que dices:


----------



## asherar

Como les había anticipado, estoy montando el circuito del disparador de mi placa de captura a 32 MHz. Les muestro una foto de la placa SMD donde se ve el circuito de trigger. En los enlaces de más abajo se ve la placa completa. 
Lo único que he verificado hasta ahora es que en durante la soldadura no me hayan quedado pistas en corto. 




Placa completa:  Vista reducida (baja resolución)  - Vista  completa (alta resolución) - Rutas SMD

El trigger es la mitad de arriba. En la mitad de abajo está el circuito de adaptación de la señal analógica. Eso no lo terminé de montar porque me faltan algunos componentes.

Salutes 

PD: No pude cargarlo desde el gestor de adjuntos por un "error al cargarlo en la memoria temporal".


----------



## elosciloscopio

Felicidades por el resultado Alejandro Sherar, sigamos avanzando.

Estando en el mes numero 8 de la construcción de mi osciloscopio, (el mes que viene me toca parir ) he complatado satisfactoriamente una buena parte del proyecto, faltando únicamente terminar el amplificador de entrada y hacer andar la base de tiempos.

Me he visto obligado a diseñar los amplificadores de salida y el de entrada, ya que los esquemas que publicó KARAPALIDA en el post 23 de este hilo no funcionan (amplificador operacional mal conectado y divisor resistivo mal hecho) así que he tenido que empezar esa parte desde cero.

por otro lado el generador de disparo de alejandro sherar funcionó más o menos bien (Gracias  ) y como ya comenté la base de tiempos no llegó a funcionar,
así que me he ido a lo fácil (sistema patentado "elosciloscopio") y me he decantado por usar el XR2206 configurado como generador de dientes de sierra, que aparte de darme un increible rango de frecuencias de barrido desde 1Hz hasta 1Mz espero obtener una subida totalmente lineal.

demasiado bueno para ser verdad, no?

exacto. 10 minutos después de comprar el integrado, me acordé de que no tiene entrada de sincronismo, así que estoy buscando la forma de conseguirlo.
estoy abierto a todo tipo de sugerencias Y/O insultos, siempre que tengan intencion de ayudar.

Para finalizar les dejo un anticipo del proyecto terminado: 




Muy bonito... pero muy largo

saludos


----------



## JOSIAN

amigos buenas noches aqui les dejo adjunbto el proyecto para construir un osciloscopio para pc se trata de un a inteface para pc que funciona como un osciloscopio espero que les guste y sea de provecho saludos

aqui les mando adjunto un pcb y esquemas alternativos


----------



## diodozener

Un saludo a todos en el foro, quisiera saber su opinion sobre el siguiente circuito que encontre en una pagina, el cual utiliza una television como un osciloscopio. Tengo algunas dudas sobre si en verdad funcionarà, en especial por la fuente, que a mi parecer debe usar un transformador con derivacion central y no especifica lo de las antenas; pero en fin, me gustaria saber que opinan de el. De antemano, Gracias por sus comentarios. Aqui os dejo el Link:


----------



## elosciloscopio

hola diodozener, interesante información
---
el XR2206 resultó imposible de sincronizar, así que ahora mi base de tiempos consiste en un contador binario de 11 bits cuyas salidas se conectan a un DAC para convertir estos valores en una señal analógica.
este contador se alimenta con un cristal de cuarzo de 4.096 Mhz conectado a una serie de divisores de frecuencia que la dividen entre 1, 2, 4, 10, 20, 40, 100, 200, 400, 1000, 2000 y 4000, estas frecuencias, al pasar al contador nos da frecuencias de barrido de 0,05 0,1 0,2 0,5 1 2 5 10 20 50 100 200 milisegundos por división
para el sincronixmo, basta un flip flop JK y algunas puertas. es muy fácil obtener pulsos para borrar el retrazado, pues se obtienen directamente desde la salida inversora del ff

precioso proyecto, pero me quedan algunos meses 

saludoss!!!


----------



## gasnalu

Me parece que estos proyectos, de querer hacer un osciloscopio con un tv, quedan fuera del alcance de cualquiera, de los que estamos en este foro, es algo muy dificil de realizar y ni hablar de uno para pc, el que hablaba de uno que estaba en la carpeta Aries, no funciona como tal, ya que es un audioscopio, y solo muestra barras moviendose en la pantalla, algo inutil para mi punto de vista, y los otros circuitos para pc, son extraidos de articulos que ni se saben si funcionan y complicados ya que llevan pic, programacion etc.El que utiliza la placa de audio de la pc, aparte de ser muy limitado, corres el riesgo de romper la computadora, en fin ... no hay como juntar un poco de plata y comprarse uno ya sea de banco o para pc, pero ya armado... por lo menos asi lo veo yo.


----------



## elosciloscopio

gasnalu dijo:


> Me parece que estos proyectos, de querer hacer un osciloscopio con un tv, quedan fuera del alcance de cualquiera, de los que estamos en este foro, es algo muy dificil de realizar y ni hablar de uno para pc.



perdona, pero estoy en desacuerdo.

el funcionamiento de un osciloscopio es muy sencillo, y si bien no es un proyecto de fin de semana es perfectamente realizable por un aficionado.
yo mismo estoy diseñando y construyendo el mio propio, y eso que mis conocimientos no son gran cosa (no he estudiado nada aun) lo más importante es tener ilusión y ganas de aprender.

ahora si, lo realmente difícil es lograr precisión, pues los tubos de TV no son muy buenos para altas frecuencias, pero aún así se puede.

la cosa marcha, cuando acabe subiré todos los esquemas.

saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

EXITO!

recientemente conseguí el DAC1222, a un precio desorbitado, pero lo consegui al fin al cabo.
he estado bastante tiempo haciendo pruebas y ya tengo unos dientes de sierra rectos y afilados.
lo mejor de esta base de tiempos es que la frecuencia a parte de ser muy precisa (el clock viene de un cristal con divisores de frecuencia para cada banda) es fácilmente sincronizable con un flip-flop y un puñado de compuertas. ahora estoy trabajando en eso.
como se ve en las fotos la subida es totalmente lineal:






Creo que no voy a utilizar el generador de sincronismo de alejandro sherar.
el diseño es muy bueno, pero quiero añadir otras opciones. ahora mismo tengo un diseño preliminar. cuando este terminado lo subo.

saludos!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio

subo también el esquema para los amplificadores de salida.
harán falta dos, para el horizontal y para el vertical.
como el yugo del televisor que uso tiene una resistencia cercana a los 4 ohm, para alimentar los amplis no hacen falta mas de +-5V. para deflexionar totalmente la pantalla se requieren unos 300mA por cada rama (para un solo amplificador)
el op amp puede ser cualquiera que tenga bajo ruido, p. ej. TL071. los transistores son BD244 y BD243, pero se pueden reemplazar por cualquier otro de caracteristicas parecidas.
el preset es para ajustar la amplitud, uno de 50K puede ser adecuado.

esquema:



saludos!


----------



## flake01

Conseguí el otro día sencillamente mediante un generador de todo tipo de ondas audibles (sintetizador virtual) y un amplificador hi-fi ver en todo el ancho y alto de la pantalla, la señal a visualizar corriendo por un eje guiado por una señal de diente de sierra por el otro eje. y la verdad es que bien. Salvo que por muy perfecta que generase la señal de diente de sierra, al parecer no se plasmaba bien en el monitor, pero será cosa de mirarlo un poco más. Quizá sea porque la bobina vertical está divida como en dos segmentos y entre sí con una resistencia.

bueno, lo que vengo a decir es que tengáis cuidado con amplificar la señal con un ampli hi-fi porque la impedancia del yugo puede no ser la favorita del amplificador y romperse.

Así que entonces lo único que hace falta para hacer un osciloscopio básico es un generador de diente de sierra y un amplificador?

ah y jaja, al principio todo el rato descargaba el tubo cortocircuitandolo. pero la verdad es que nunca oí el "!tzk" de la descarga y con el tiempo pasé de hacerlo :S:S


----------



## elosciloscopio

precioso flake01!!

en realidad un osciloscopio basico es muy simple, solo necesitas amplificar las señales y generar el barrido.
el mayor problema es que asi no tienes sincronismo, y las señales cuya frecuencia que no sea un multiplo exacto de la frecuencia de barrido, no se verán fijas en la pantalla.

salu2!


----------



## elosciloscopio

bueno, al fin he tenido tiempo de subir un vídeo decente.
aun le falta mucho para estar acabado, pero avanza bien. hay más funciones, pero no están listas todavía. a ver si estas navidades puedo trabajar un poco en el






como ven falta sincronismo, pero se puede añadir fácilmente.
iré subiendo los vídeos con los avances a esta cuenta de youtube.

saludos!


----------



## Fernando123

Bueno gente me sumo al projecto de transformar una tv en osciloscopio.
les traigo un esquema para la defleccion vertical y horizontal, la realimentacion la estoy haciendo por corriente y los resultados son mas que satisfactorios.
Este es el esquema que estoy usando
http://img221.imageshack.us/i/verticalc.png/
 Y estos son los resultados con diferentes forma de onda generada por proteus. fotos sacada con el celular.
http://img577.imageshack.us/i/ondatriangular.jpg/
http://img18.imageshack.us/i/ondasenoidal.jpg/
http://img340.imageshack.us/i/ondacuadrada.jpg/
http://img823.imageshack.us/i/dientedesierra.jpg/
Me falta probar la etapa de sincronismo que aun no termine.


----------



## elosciloscopio

magnifico!!
esos resultados son perfectos! diseñaste tu la etapa? esta genial!!!
sigue avanzando!!!

salu2!


----------



## Fortivo

Dios mio¡¡ si que han avanzado en este tema ¡¡¡ desde que yo no entro¡¡ fernando123 y elosciloscopio muy buenos amigos, me han gustado mucho, yo ahora mismo estoy con otros temas pero segire este para si se alguna cosa tenerlos comunicados, un saludo a todos ¡¡


----------



## Fernando123

Hola, el disenho es mio, estube lejendo sobre la defleccion vertical de los tvs y e visto que utilizan este sistema de realimentacion. todavia no logre sincronizar, el triger no me esta funcionando como deveria. seguire intentando.


----------



## elosciloscopio

ah una cosa respecto al sincronismo:

el circuito que he diseñado (aun no lo he subido, no esta acabado) es casi identicao en el principio que el que subió alejandro seherar, utiliza el típico op amp para comparar la señal con un voltage de referencia (trigger level) y luego con un condensador en serie la onda cuadrada de salida se convierte en pulsos. 

ahí es donde entra mi parte, con otros op amp aumento la ganancia (para poder poner un condensador más pequeño, que dara pulsos más breves) y esa señal llega a una llave selectora entre la que selecciono el modo de disparo: continuo, conectando a vcc (ya preparé la base para que así fuera), por flanco positivo, un diodo que solo deja pasar los pulsos positivos y flanco negativo un op amp en inversor con otro diodo para dejar pasar los pulsos positivos (que antes eran negativos)

el problema es que si la señal es sólo corriente continua, la base de tiempo se dispara una vez y como ya no varía el op amp queda con vcc a su salida y ya no se dispara más.

¿como hacen en los osciloscopios comerciales para no tener esta clase de problemas?


----------



## Fernando123

Bueno con coriente continua se podria utilisar los 50 60hz de la red eletrica como referencia, o un 555 y con una llave seleccionar con que referencia va trabajar la base de tiempo.
una pregunta no tenes algun circuito para hascer el borrado de la pantalla.


----------



## elosciloscopio

mm esa seria una buena solución, pero los osciloscopios de verdad hacen el cambio automaticamente ejej

si te refieres al borrado del haz cuando va de derecha a izquierda, si tengo un esquema, pero necesitas que la base de tiempos genere los pulsos de borrado.

como estas polarizando el crt? usas el circuito original del tv o lo haces por tu cuenta? para regular la intensidad y poder añadir el borrado no te sirven los circuitos originales (el de AT si, los demás no)
bueno, en realidad si se puede, pero los resultados son peores, vale la pena hacerlo por tu cuenta.

si te interesa te paso el esquema, pero lo hice para mi tubo de 5.5", puede que el tuyo necesite otros voltajes en los electrodos.


----------



## Fernando123

por ahora estoy usando el circuito original. mi tubo es de unos 5".


----------



## elosciloscopio

ok seguro que es muy parecido al que yo uso, cuando pueda hago el esquema y lo subo.

porcierto, que estas usando como base de tiempos?

salduos


----------



## Fernando123

estoy usando la base de tiempo que publico alejandro seherar. las fotos habia sacado usando como base el vertical del televisor.


----------



## elosciloscopio

ah vale ok.
te funciona la base de alejandro sherar? lo intente hace tiempo, pero lo hice con prisas y no me funcionó, ahora estoy usando una prácticamente digital, con un contador binario y un DAC para pasar a analogico.
con unas cuantas puertas y flip-flops consigo el sincronismo y sacar los pulsos para el retrazado.
si te interesa tambien te lo puedo pasar, pero antes quiero evitar el ruido en la salida.

saludos!


----------



## Fernando123

el generador de rampa funciona. solo el triger que no me funciona.


----------



## elosciloscopio

ook. como comprobaste el generador de rampa sin el de sincronismo?


----------



## Fernando123

el generador se resetea por si solo al llegar a una cierta tension en la salida. y se repite el proceso.


----------



## elosciloscopio

¿? entonces se reinicia sin que haya pulso de sincronismo?? puede que ese sea el problema


----------



## Fernando123

el reset es normal. basicamente es un simples oscilador de diente de cierra. subo una foto de la rampa.
http://img202.imageshack.us/i/abcd0011p.jpg/
hay una pequeña distorcion en el pico superior que no logro eliminar


----------



## elosciloscopio

si, pero lo lógico seria que el barrido se produjera cuando llega el pulso de sincronismo, no en otro momento (para que vaya sincronizado, vamos)


----------



## asherar

Los osciloscopios más comunes tienen tres modos distintos de sincronizar el disparo: 
1) NORMAL: depende de la condición de disparo solamente, 
2) SINGLE: dispara como NORMAL, pero se debe resetear manualmente, 
3) AUTO: dispara y resetea con sincronismo interno, independientemente de la señal.

Para implementar el modo NORMAL, que creo que es lo que se habla aquí, 
lo que se debe resetear es el acceso de la señal de entrada al comparador. 
Si se cumple la condición de disparo se volverá a iniciar el barrido, sino no. 
En forma digital es fácil de implementar. Analógicamente yo lo pensaría mandando 
la entra de de trigger a tierra una vez que se disparó el barrido, y liberándola al 
cabo de un cierto tiempo prudencialmente largo: 
a) para modo NORMAL sería una vez terminado el barrido, 
b) para modo AUTO: la inversa de la frecuencia de la red (~ 20ms).


----------



## Fernando123

Hola amigos. Les paso para dar la noticia que logre hascer funcionar el sincronismo. estoy en el disenho de una nueva etapa con todas las modificaciones necesarias. con respecto a los amplificadores que subi funcionan solo hay que que agregar una resistencia en paralelo con el yugo de unos 200 a 300 omio y una red de sobel igual que en los amplificadores de audio. quando tenga un disenho definitivo y funcional lo subire.


----------



## elosciloscopio

> hay que que agregar una resistencia en paralelo con el yugo de unos 200 a 300 omio y una red de sobel igual que en los amplificadores de audio



he armado tu circuito, pero con la realimentación normal (y con las resistencias entre vcc y -vcc a la base de los transistores) y tenía algunos problemas de distorsión que se han solucionado al añador esos componentes que dices, pero aún así en algunos puntos la señal se distorsiona, que valores tengo que ponerle a la red zobel? he probado con 4 ohm y 1000 uf y seguía, tendré que probar experimentalmente otros valores. 

saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

cabe destacar que la respuesta en frecuencia del yugo es una basura, si consigo que este plana hasta unos 15khz (al menos para audio) ya habré hecho bastante... pero no es cosa del amplificador, este si que tiene una respuesta mucho más plana, creo que el problema viene de tratar de usar un crt que no ha sido diseñado para eso  ojalá consiga un tubo de osciloscopio barato algún día


----------



## asherar

Para esas frecuencias bajas, por qué mejor no usas una pantalla digital GLCD, de las verdes. 
Se consiguen por unos pocos euros y son relativamente fácil de montar. 

Por *acá* y por *acá* ya hemos hecho alguito.


----------



## elosciloscopio

pero entonces ya no es un osciloscopio analogico!!


----------



## asherar

elosciloscopio dijo:


> cabe destacar que la respuesta en frecuencia del yugo es una basura ... creo que el problema viene de tratar de usar un crt que no ha sido diseñado para eso  ojalá consiga un tubo de osciloscopio barato *algún día*



Ya te has resignado a no usar un tubo de TV, y en cambo usar un tubo de deflección electrostática. 
Yo solo te proponía una alternativa accesible como para no esperar tanto. 
Además, yo creo que la ventaja de los digitales es real.


----------



## Fernando123

hola compañeros. siento tardar en responder. les dejo este esquema con los valores que estuve provando


Yo e conseguido conseguido unos 6 khz de ancho de banda muy poco.


----------



## elosciloscopio

sólo 6? con el circuito con el que habia estado trasteando llegaba a 10 al menos  
No, en serio, hay que pensar en algo, 0.01 Mhz es un poco mediocre para un osciloscopio


----------



## Fernando123

Podrias subir una imagen para ver como quedava la forma de onda a 10k?
saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

en cuanto pueda la subiré

salu22


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola, perdón por el tiempo sin responder y sin postear por el foro, estoy tratando de potenciar mi vida real 
Respecto al ancho de banda, el amplificador está bastante bien, a partir de los 10khz o así (tampoco me he dedicado a medirlo con exactitud) la distorsión empieza a ser molesta, pero más o menos "funciona". por desgracia esto no sirve para nada, pues el yugo del televisor no tiene una respuesta en frecuencia nada buena, de hecho a partir de 50hz la amplitud de la onda sobre la pantalla cae radicalmente, por eso el ancho de banda final está sobre los 100hz, tan sólo 10^6 veces menos que un buen osciloscopio . Bueno, como ya dije es un proyecto educacional, y no creo que nunca lo use como osciloscopio, así que no me importa en absoluto.
En los últimos meses he trabajado de forma muy esporádica en el proyecto, pero me complace anunciar que ya van TODAS las funciones que deseaba aplicar, aunque con algunos bugs que iré solucionando (no publicaré los diagramas hasta la versión definitiva). Muy pronto subiré a youtube un vídeo mostrando las funiones, pero aún falta diseñar las placas y ensamblar todo definitivamente, así que el proyecto aún se demorará, pero va viento en popa y espero acabarlo antes del 5 de junio, 3 años después de iniciarlo.
En cuanto suba el vídeo lo posteo.
Saludos =)


----------



## elosciloscopio

Lo prometido es deuda:


----------

